# A new Int. Int'l resort in the Okanagan ?



## Kola (Oct 6, 2007)

I have read an announcement that *Spirit Ridge Vineyard Resort & Spa *has been awarded a 4.5 star Canada Select rating for it’s luxury vineyard resort. It appears that Spirit Ridge is the only 4.5 Star resort in the Okanagan Valley, and one of only four in British Columbia. It includes a vineyard, winery, golf course, an aboriginal center and a full-service spa.
A bit of a mystery to me is the affiliation of this resort with Int. Int'l because it is being sold as fractional share ownership, not as a 'conventional' timeshare. 
Could someone familiar with this resort comment on this apparent 'mystery' ? 

K.


----------



## eal (Oct 6, 2007)

It has been my experience that fractional owners can often deposit one of their assigned weeks with an exchange company.  Heron Point in Windermere for example is a mix of whole and fractional ownership, and I have exchanged into it several times via RCI.


----------

